# Sevcon Gen 4 S8 Inverter



## brightsparkz (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Sevcon Gen 4 S8 controller that i'm trying to get it working with a Yasa Motor. I have wired it up (not sure if ive done it correctly!), i have a IXXAT Dongle and DVT software. I am able to connect to the inverter and talk to it through the software, but not much luck getting the motor to spin.

I will share a wiring diagram shortly.

Does anyone have experience with this inverter and can help?

Thanks


----------



## saumax22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Sevcon gen 4 S8 controller are designed to control 3-phase AC induction motor and permanent magnet.AC motors in battery powered traction and pump application.


----------



## Martin1599 (Aug 24, 2021)

How did you get on with this please? I'm in the process of learning how to programme a Sevcon (tho I have an issue with resolver- pls see my separate post I'm about to write)


----------

